# Pregnant Platy?



## parisak (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi, I have two sun platys, a male and a female and the female looks very round or possibly pregnant. I didn't know they were male and female til today  They are always swimming with each other which is cute. Anyway, I just noticed she looks pregnant so what do you think? She has that black dot behind her too. She is the all-orange one. I am a beginner. 

Sorry for the blurry photos, but try your best.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Yup you better get your names picked


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

+1
If not now count on it soon. It's inevitable . 
Cute fish , reminded me of my orange platy pair.


----------



## parisak (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks guys... not sure I'm thrilled about is since I have no idea what to do with all the babies. I have a 20 gal tank with 3 platys, 3 neon tetras, an x ray fish and an albino catfish. It already seems a little crowded (though if you do the inches to gallons all the fish equal about 10"). Even if I keep the babies, will THEY have babies? How can I tell how pregnant she is??


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

She will square off at the back end a week before dropping.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I'll never forget I got a pair of "Dalmatian" platy's, (the movie was out that year) I didn't know one was pregnant. I had "puppies" everywhere. They were cute and they never stopped reproducing.


----------



## JezzyLee (Jun 7, 2013)

They will probably eat some of them... if you're lucky. Congrats!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Hopefully they will eat some haha! My guppies have a bad habit of not eating their fry!


----------

